# Pastor says "F you." during sermon. Over and over



## Big Don (Mar 29, 2011)

This is hilarious and G rated


> My mama don't like you
> Well F your mama


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2011)

Word!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 29, 2011)

Well F that preacher... because that was pretty good, clever and IMO the way church should be preached... with sincerity and humor. 

Keeps everybody from snoozing off don't it?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2011)

F you, Big Don!

F you Caver!


teeeheheheheheeeee


----------



## Big Don (Mar 29, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> F you, Big Don!
> 
> F you Caver!
> 
> ...


F all ya'll!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 29, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> F you, Big Don!
> 
> F you Caver!
> 
> ...


F you Georgia... you too Don... geez... our profanity filter is working undertime.


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 1, 2011)

lol,   fantastic


----------



## Big Don (Apr 1, 2011)

F you Joe


----------

